# The "Real Man's" average of 10.



## masterofthebass (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok, here it is.

*Alert* only attempt this if you are a real man (or woman). 

Supplies:

1 cube
10 scrambles
timing device

Start with your cube solved, and time scrambling+solving all 10 scrambles. 

My 3x3 real man's avg was 5:18 the first time and 5:16 the second.


I want to see someone do the 5x5


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

Bleh. I'm bad at scrambling.
8:42.18

Scrambles:
R U' B2 D F' L' D2 U L R B2 U' R' F2 D' R L' U2 R' F B' R U B D2

L' B F2 R U' R2 L D L R U2 R' L' B' F2 D U2 F R B2 R2 F' U F2 D2

B2 F U' R2 F2 D' L U D F2 D R B2 D2 R' F R' U2 L2 B D' B2 F R F

U F D2 F' D2 B F L B2 F L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' F U' B R F' R U D' R2

D U2 L R2 B2 D2 F' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' B L' U2 R2 L B F L B D U' B2

B U2 R2 D2 R2 D L F' B2 L' B' U D2 B F D B R2 U' R U' F' L F R'

L' R F D' F' R' D F B' L B U F' L' D L D2 F2 L' U B' R B F' U'

D2 L' U2 D2 L B' R2 D R U B2 L2 B L' R' D2 B2 D2 F' D F' D' U B D2

D2 L' U' R2 F B U' B2 F R' D' R2 U D2 R2 F D2 B2 L' B' U2 F U2 R D'

B' D2 B U' R' D F2 R' F2 D L U2 F' U' D F U2 R D' U' B2 U2 L B L2


----------



## Pedro (Mar 3, 2008)

4:46.40


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 3, 2008)

4:53.81. I used JNetCube so I got the times on each one:
----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Sun Mar 02 20:24:56 EST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 10 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 17.74

Fastest Time: 13.82
Slowest Time: 22.03
Standard Deviation: 02.37 

Individual Times:
1) 15.40 B2 F' R' L2 U R B D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F R D2 F2 R D F B' R' L F2 R
2) 18.24 D L' F' U' R2 L D' R' L U' L2 U D2 F U2 L R' B D' U R U F' R U'
3) 19.55 U L' F2 U B2 U' F B' D' L' U' D L' U' D B' L' D2 B U2 R' L2 D2 R2 B
4) 18.11 U' F L D2 B R B U2 B2 R' U' B' R B' R' L D2 R2 B D R' L2 B2 R' D'
5) 19.90 F2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' D F2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L R2 D' F' R' D2 U2 R' L B2 F'
6) 13.82 U2 R2 B' L U B2 R U B' L D U L2 B D' R' F R2 F' B D' F2 U2 B2 D
7) 16.64 F2 D2 R2 L' B U2 D' R2 L' B2 L R' D2 L R B2 R2 B' R' L' U' L' D2 F' B
8) 22.03 R2 D F2 U' B2 R L2 U2 R B2 L U F2 B L' U L B2 D2 U2 B2 U' B2 F D2
9) 16.56 L R2 B R D2 L2 U' L2 B F' L2 D L B' U2 D' F' L2 R2 F2 B2 L' D F2 U
10) 17.14 R2 L' U B2 R2 D' U2 L R2 F' D F U' D L' R' U' L2 B2 L' F2 B' U2 R2 U2
(all no-inspection)
Dan, I nominate you for the 5x5


----------



## Lofty (Mar 3, 2008)

5:33.91 with Hadley's scrambles.
I think a real mans average are marathons 42, hour, a day whatever those are killer. 42 OH was crazy I can't imagine how bad a hour or day is...


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

3:57.68


----------



## sam (Mar 3, 2008)

5:55.22 . Fun number. Surprisingly it wasn't that tiring...


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 3, 2008)

4:04.73...Grr, I didn't warm up (I almost lost track of which solves lol). I'll catch up to you Jason!! lol


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 3, 2008)

4:47.11 first time


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

Woah, I beat Harris at something cubing related?! Now I feel like I accomplished something today 

You'll probably beat me on your next try though, haha.


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 3, 2008)

25:33.52

5x5


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 3, 2008)

Kal El said:


> 25:33.52
> 
> 5x5



Very nice. I might try that one day while bored.


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

7:50.91

One handed.

*hand falls off*


----------



## joey (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey! I came up with the name "Real Man's" average of 10! Credit where credit is due 

I tried this with Dan on IRC, but I think i must have missed one or messed up somehwere. I got a 4:44.xx, I'm not exactly sure if thats right though! It was 00:30am! I'll have to try when I'm more awake!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 3, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> 7:50.91
> 
> One handed.
> 
> *hand falls off*



One handed scrambling too?


----------



## Jason Baum (Mar 3, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> One handed scrambling too?


Yeah, but I'm pretty comfortable at doing one handed scrambles. I sometimes do this when I'm doing OH averages to stay sharp.


----------



## KConny (Mar 3, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> You'll probably beat me on your next try though, haha.



You only get one attempt on a real man's average.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 3, 2008)

4:37.48
6:49.49 OH
...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow...
Thanks to frank I did the 5x5

27:54.75

I was pretty sure I missed a cube, so at 25min I did another one.


----------



## FU (Mar 3, 2008)

5:52.39

My hand was hurting like hell from all the solves earlier today


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2008)

I figured I shouldn't let Hadley stay in last place, so I'll take that honor:
9:22.70.

Pretty good for me, actually.


----------



## Hiram (Mar 3, 2008)

4:41.50 Nice run... I will try it again someday


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2008)

26:15.01.

I accidentally used the 9th scramble twice, so I added on about 30 human-random moves the second time. Oh well...

EDIT: Did 3x3. The first time was interrupted by a fire alarm (WTF) so I did it again and got 4:56.96. I'm happy for sub-5


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 3, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Woah, I beat Harris at something cubing related?! Now I feel like I accomplished something today
> 
> You'll probably beat me on your next try though, haha.



Lol yah, 3:54.77 

Statistics for 03-03-2008 16:28:07

Cubes Solved: 10
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.48
Standard Deviation: 1.05
Best Time: 10.83
Worst Time: 14.06
Individual Times: 
1.	12.39	L2 R' U L U2 R2 B U B2 F D F L2 D' L2 B' F' D' L B2 F' R U R D' 
2.	12.65	B' F2 L R2 D' U2 B L2 U' L' R' B F R2 U B' D2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 F' D U' 
3.	11.29	R D' B2 U B2 D2 U2 L F2 U L2 F D U' F2 D2 U' L' R' F2 L R2 B2 D' F2 
4.	12.65	B F U2 R' D R2 B2 F L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 R B' D2 U2 L R U' F' L' F' 
5.	11.28	L2 D B' L' B D' U2 R U F R2 F' D' U B F2 L' R' B' D R' U' F' D' U2 
6.	13.25	B2 L2 U2 R' B' F2 L' R F D U' B' D2 U F' D' U2 F R2 D U' B2 F L D' 
7.	14.06	B D' F2 D2 U' R2 D' B' F' L2 R F' L R B F2 D2 B' F D' B R2 B U R 
8.	13.53	B' F2 R2 D' U2 B F' L' D2 U F2 D F D L2 D2 U' B' D2 U' R U' B2 L2 D 
9.	12.90	L R' D2 U2 B R2 U2 B' L D' L' R2 F L R2 D2 B2 F' U' B' L D2 U2 L2 R 
10.	10.83	B2 F U2 B2 F' L R' B' F2 D' U' B2 D2 B' F L2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 R' D' U B 

(Note: the last solve, i stoped the "real average" timer (my stackmat) first, then i stoped the 10th solve timer (might've been sub 10 lol))

Haha, average 12.48 = my best solve at Canadian Open 2007


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 3, 2008)

6:36.xx

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Mar 03 15:55:41 EST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 10 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 25.25

Fastest Time: 21.08
Slowest Time: 34.14
Standard Deviation: 03.98

Individual Times:
1) 21.76 R2 D2 R U L2 F2 R' L2 D2 L' R' F2 L R2 D2 F B2 L' D2 U R' F R B D'
2) 26.28 D F' R2 U B' R2 L' F2 D2 F2 B' L B' D' F2 D2 R2 D2 F' D R2 B' U F' D'
3) 24.69 D' R2 F L R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F D' U' L' B2 D2 B2 U F' B U2 L F2 U' F D
4) 23.31 R B D2 F' L2 R2 F R' L2 B' R2 U B2 R2 B' D F' D' F D2 R2 B U2 D R'
5) 28.81 F' R2 U D' R' L D L' U D B R' D' L U' F2 R2 U' F B L2 R F2 D' U'
6) 25.61 R' U D' B2 R2 F R' L' F2 R' U' R2 F2 D' F' R F' B U' F2 B D' B2 L' D'
7) 25.56 R' D' L B' D' R2 F2 R D2 L' U' D' R' L F' U' F B R2 D R' U L' R2 U'
8) 34.14 F2 R F L2 D' U2 F' L B' D2 U' L' R2 D U L' D R' B2 F' L D' L2 F2 U
9) 21.27 R' D R U L D' B' F D' F U2 L' U B' D' R' L F2 D2 L' D F' B U F
10) 21.08 U D F2 U' B L D' B' D R' D F2 R' U2 F' L B2 F' R' D' F L' U F U2


29:03.248

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Mon Mar 03 16:28:31 EST 2008 -----

Cubes Solved: 10 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 2:08.61

Fastest Time: 1:51.34
Slowest Time: 2:19.81
Standard Deviation: 09.88

Individual Times:
1) 2:13.61 D' u' L' B l' R' b F' u2 R D2 d2 F' b r2 u' r' D' B u2 U' b r2 F' r d f2 b l2 F' u' r2 d' L2 B2 D2 f2 B D2 L2 D f2 L2 f' D' F l D U l f2 b r' R' u F d2 R2 u r'
2) 1:51.34 d R D b u2 B U2 R' D' B r' d2 D' F L D2 u' R2 D' B d' R d f2 L U2 D' L' F' R' L2 B2 r2 b d' L' D2 r2 d2 L' r2 f B' U l r U F2 f' d' B f' l U' f' R2 L2 B' f r2
3) 2:18.03 l' u' f' b r' L2 B R f' u d' r' D' L' F' D2 B b R2 L u l2 U2 F2 d' R u' r L d2 F' U' D' f2 l' d2 F' L2 r2 f' L d2 u' F2 d' F2 l' R2 u U' r2 F2 u' r b F' u' R L b
4) 1:56.47 l2 f' R' U2 l u' F2 b2 r2 u' B2 D2 F' U L' f' d2 b2 D u R2 L f2 r d2 b f' r2 U2 d R' b d L2 r f2 r b2 u2 r' R2 u R2 l' U2 B d' b2 L R B u b2 F l f D' d B' d2
5) 2:13.66 D d' L' R' D2 B2 u2 l' D2 F2 u2 d r' R' U' r2 D d2 f2 u' L b u f F2 u U l2 f2 U' d F2 u d' L b2 R2 f2 L F B' u' l' R D d' B R' b f l u' f2 L' F U2 u' r' l' D'
6) 2:07.44 L2 d r2 d2 r2 l U' B F l' U D2 f' R B2 D' f r' R b F D U' F B' R' f2 L d' b2 d2 L2 f L U2 B2 l' u' d2 L2 b r' f' F r u b2 D l F2 l d f2 U2 l' u' R2 f' b u'
7) 1:58.06 B D l2 r f u f' L2 B2 r' l f r d D L l f d2 u' F u2 R2 u2 U2 F B2 u2 L u U r' u' F' U L U2 L2 b2 D U F2 r2 u' L' b2 U2 D' r' f2 u2 U2 B2 b D2 d' F2 U2 u2 L'
8) 2:14.52 L u b2 d2 F2 b2 l F' U r' D r' B2 f r2 u2 U2 F2 D2 u B R2 f2 F2 r2 D L' U' l F2 U d2 F' d' D2 l R2 f2 D2 U B2 r f' b u' b r' F B2 d u2 B2 l u b r' b2 r f d
9) 2:19.81 u' b U' r2 l d' u' R' d2 u' L2 D' f D' U' R l b l' u L' b D2 r U2 f b D R2 F' R' f' D' f' d F u2 l' b f' U2 u l r F2 b R2 b L b l U' R f b l' L d2 u R'
10) 2:13.19 D2 R' F D' r' u2 L' U r2 B r U r2 R2 D2 U2 R r2 U2 r2 u B2 l2 R' u d F2 u2 L' R D2 U' b2 u' f2 D' B' b2 L2 d' f' B2 d u' B U F L2 U d F l U' L' F' f' d2 f b U2


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2008)

Uh, Harris, if I'm not mistaken, that beats the UWR for 3x3 no inspection by almost a second :O (and if you weren't doing no inspection, you should, it saves time)


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 4, 2008)

I inpected for a bit (like 1-2 seconds). I think it's better to do inspection, even for a second or two, than just go blindly into solving it. At least you have some idea of what to do and in the end save time. Even when I do non-inspection averages I take a quick look (after I start the timer) before I make a move.


----------



## Yu Nakajima (Mar 4, 2008)

3:33.33 (First time, No inspection)
avg 13.8x

Wow interesting time


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 4, 2008)

time to update that signature Mr. Sub-10


----------



## Lofty (Mar 4, 2008)

7:49.12 OH 
I'm going to keep practicing this. I'm not good at scrambling and my solving with out inspection is worse, and my endurance isn't what it used to be before that 42 cube attempt and school got in the way. I think thats enough excuses  must get better. 
Thought of more excuses: one solve had 2 PLL's and one had 2 OLL's cause I messed them up.


----------



## Harris Chan (Mar 4, 2008)

Yu Nakajima said:


> 3:33.33 (First time, No inspection)
> avg 13.8x
> 
> Wow interesting time



I need to work on my scrambling -.-"


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2008)

At a guess, I'm gonna say 7 minutes. I'm not the fastest scrambler, and I'd probably average 27ish seconds with no inspection time.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 7, 2008)

5:25:52. This is actually pretty fun.

----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Fri Mar 07 13:48:07 PST 2008 -----
Cubes Solved: 10 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 16.10
Fastest Time: 14.06
Slowest Time: 18.62
Standard Deviation: 01.47
Individual Times:
1) 15.77 L2 D R' D F B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L2 B U' F L' B2 U B2 U F L' U' B R F
2) 14.95 B' D2 B U R' D' U2 L' B2 R U2 D' B' U' R L2 D B' L2 F B2 R' L2 F L2
3) 16.88 F R L B2 L R D2 L2 F' R2 U L R' U D2 L B2 L' B2 D' L D F B' D2
4) 15.55 L2 F2 D L' F2 B2 R2 F R U' F2 D2 R2 B L U2 L R U' L R' U D R B'
5) 14.06 U F U2 F' L2 R' U L2 F' L' R' B' R2 F' U2 D F2 L2 D2 F B2 U' R F R'
6) 16.67 L F B' U' L2 D' R D2 F R2 F L2 U2 L2 B L D U' R' B2 U2 R2 U L2 R2
7) 18.62 L2 F2 U L2 D R U2 D2 B' L2 B' R U' D2 F2 D B' D2 R2 L2 D2 B' F2 U2 L'
8) 16.70 F2 R2 U2 R F R2 F B2 U B L2 U2 L2 B D B' D' R2 D2 B D B' U' D' B2
9) 14.17 B L D' U R2 F D R2 D2 R' D2 B' R2 D U' L2 B2 L2 R' D B' F2 R' D F
10) 17.58 L' D R' B R2 B D F D2 U R' B' D' U2 R B2 F U2 B L B2 D R U' R


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yu Nakajima said:


> 3:33.33 (First time, No inspection)
> avg 13.8x
> 
> Wow interesting time



You should video that.


----------



## amateurguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey wait. Can we inspect while scrambling? And do we have to start/stop any timers in between solves (like Harris uses two timers) or release the cube before solving it again? 

On the last 4 moves of each scramble I took a glance at the cube and my hands never let go of the cube through all 10 solves (cheating?). 

I got a 6:48.17 by the way! (I'm very very terrible at no-inspection solves. Lol.)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 10, 2008)

amateurguy said:


> Hey wait. Can we inspect while scrambling? And do we have to start/stop any timers in between solves (like Harris uses two timers) or release the cube before solving it again?



From my understanding, just get through 10 cubes as quickly as you can.

It's just that some people like to have individual solve times, so they run two timers.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Mar 13, 2008)

Second try. 5:06:41.

Individual Times:
1) 10.77 D' F' L D' B' R2 L' U' R' L U2 R2 F' R' L' B2 L U L2 U' R2 L' B F' L'
2) 15.92 U2 F' U2 L' R' D R' L U' F R2 D B' D F' R F2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2 L2 R F2
3) 15.47 U D L' D' B2 U B2 F' R2 B L' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L F2 R F2 B L2 R D2 F
4) 18.28 R D R' D' R' L' B2 F2 D2 F R U L' U2 F2 U F' L' D2 U B2 R B2 U2 D'
5) 16.64 L B' R F2 R' L B2 R2 D2 F2 D F' B' R2 B' F L' U B U2 F2 B' L' F' R'
6) 14.84 D' U' B' R2 B L' B' D2 L U' D B2 L2 U' R' U' L2 R D' U' F2 U D' L2 B
7) 16.88 F L2 F L' F' D' B2 F' U F B' D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D' U B' R F' D' U B'
8) 17.42 F U' F L U F B R D2 U' F2 D2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 B' U D' B R' D2 U2 L'
9) 15.98 R' L2 F2 U' F2 B' U2 F2 D U R2 F2 B' L U F' R2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 D L' D
10) 15.74 F2 B2 L D' F B' D' B2 L' F2 U' L F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' U F D B F2 R D

Strangely enough, the first solve is my new non-lucky PB.


----------



## ccchips296 (Mar 17, 2008)

first try, 4.47.89. i ended up using two timers so i started the timer on one, then used the second one to scramble while constantly starting and stopping my times. Very tiring!


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 31, 2008)

2x2x2 with 25 move scrambles: 2:49.03, avg of 6.95 no inspection


----------



## Karthik (Apr 1, 2008)

First time(3x3): 5:30.75


----------



## SajberPinGu (Apr 1, 2008)

5:48.96
First time ever doing solves without inspection i think


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

I got 7:50.81 which averages out to 47.08 seconds for each scramble + solve or 23.54 seconds to solve each cube. This is my first successful attempt because I botched my first one because I could figure out a way to make sure I knew which scramble I was going to do next. Now I just number each scramble and repeatedly say in my mind while solving, "I'm solving number 1, I'm solving number 1," then when I get near the end of the solve I'll say in my mind, "I'm solving number 2 now, I'm solving number 2 now" which apparently does not mess up my solving time. I tried again though and wasn't able to get sub-8 minutes. I want to consistently average sub-7:50 so I'll keep trying.


----------



## alexc (Apr 1, 2008)

I tried this, I forget what the time was exactly, but I think it was in the 6:xx range.


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Why are people that average around the same time as me [on the 3x3x3] like a full minute faster? Is it because they scramble faster or something?


----------

